# Alligators found in MN



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.twincities.com/2016/07/19/second-alligator-found-in-brainerd-lakes-area/

They have found 2 alligators in two places near Brainerd, MN. The MN DNR issued a statement that citizens shouldn't be concerned. The alligators are migrating males looking for new territory and there is no breeding population of alligators in MN.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Anywhere near Lake Placid?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Apparently even some alligators fell for the global warming BS. A Minnesota winter will disabuse them of that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I vote these are like feral pigs they are to be shot on sight and not just because they are worth big money but because this is a species that does not belong eating fish and turtles up here


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Might want to trap some for their fur. ound:

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it of course depends on their size but the leather for a large make could sell for more than 1000.00 untanned 

and the tail meat 8-10 dollars a pound


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Somebody should check for gator farms in that area. The skins and meat are worth enough that there are places that raise them for it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard of large confinement pig farms that raise alligators at one end of the barn with the sows , when they have deaths in the litters they toss them to the gators gets rid of the waste product and makes a well fed gator


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Something smells.. 

No way could a gator migrate that far north.. This must have been transported and released into the wild.. maybe someone's pet that got too big.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I here Betty White's got a cabin near there.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Murby said:


> Something smells..
> 
> No way could a gator migrate that far north.. This must have been transported and released into the wild.. maybe someone's pet that got too big.


Read with tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

If you read in the article about the zoo nearby that lake......... 

http://safarinorth.com

*New Exibits
We've got gators! Come checkout our new Gator Falls Exhibit.*


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

They wouldn't last the winter in MN


----------

